# Engine oil???



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

What is everybody using?


I heard I should change to Penzoil with Penzanne 5W50 since my car sounds like those old diesel Mercedes I had it checked out by BMW Canada they send a rep out he said the noise was normal I should here an M5 it's worse.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

We need a lot more info:

* What year is your car and what engine mods do you have?

* What oil are you using now, how long since it's been changed, and have you recently checked the oil level?

* Describe the noise more completely? Dieseling sound? Valve noise? Rattling like a chain?

* Describe when the noise occurs. Is it just at start-up (if so, for how long does it go)? Is it just when accelerating (if so, what grade of fuel are you using)? Does it occur all the time? Can you hear it in the cabin, just outside the car, or just with the hood up?

...


Bill


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

BillP said:


> *We need a lot more info:
> 
> * What year is your car and what engine mods do you have?
> 2000 BMW 540i 6speed Dinan S1 100000km
> ...


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

BillP said:


> *We need a lot more info:
> 
> * What year is your car and what engine mods do you have?
> 
> ...


Same problem as the other guy that posted.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30056


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Perhaps you should find an M5 and listen to it. Frankly, being an owner of both 540 and M5, I have NO idea what noise you're talking about. 

good luck,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Mobil 1 or Amsoil 10W-30 in the '98 540i.

Castrol TWS 10W-60 in the '00 (4/00 build) M5.

The 540i makes no such noises, but then it's an M62 without VANOS. 

The M5 has a nice little diesel clatter at idle, typically when cold, it doesn't bother me and no one's tied VANOS clatter to any failure or longevity issues so I'll happily put up with it. 

Maybe I should put a 525d badge on the trunklid.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

JEM said:


> *
> The M5 has a nice little diesel clatter at idle, typically when cold, it doesn't bother me and no one's tied VANOS clatter to any failure or longevity issues so I'll happily put up with it.
> 
> *


That's the noise I havebut it gets louder as it reaches normel temp. I will put 5W50 this week Penzoil synthetic with penzanne.


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *That's the noise I havebut it gets louder as it reaches normel temp. I will put 5W50 this week Penzoil synthetic with penzanne. *


I don't know that I'd use 5W50 in that engine; you're generally better off using the thinnest oil (within reason) that meets the engine's requirements. I'd never use anything thinner than a 5W-30, but a thick oil just gets beaten up trying to squeeze through tight clearances and gets hotter as a result.

I also don't know anything about the Pennzoil synthetic - if it's a true synthetic, fine, but there are many "synthetics" these days that either start with a petroleum base stock (maybe okay but still strikes me as false advertising) or are a blend (IMO definitely NOT okay for 8000+ mile oil change intervals or particularly high heat/load use.)


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

JEM said:


> *I don't know that I'd use 5W50 in that engine; you're generally better off using the thinnest oil (within reason) that meets the engine's requirements. I'd never use anything thinner than a 5W-30, but a thick oil just gets beaten up trying to squeeze through tight clearances and gets hotter as a result.
> 
> I also don't know anything about the Pennzoil synthetic - if it's a true synthetic, fine, but there are many "synthetics" these days that either start with a petroleum base stock (maybe okay but still strikes me as false advertising) or are a blend (IMO definitely NOT okay for 8000+ mile oil change intervals or particularly high heat/load use.) *


I spoke to the distrubitor of DINAN for Canada he told me he uses 5W50 Penzoil with Penzanne. so I will try it to see.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Even though BMW recommends new cars to have their first oil service at 15K, I have heard from one 330i owner that oil will be absorbed in new parts and you will lose some in the first 500-700 miles or so. It is best to check oil level at 500 miles and add if low or have an oil service at less than 15000.

Is this true?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Absorbed? Abosorbed into what exactly? :dunno:

Actually, it gets burned up as some leaks passed the cylinder rings while the engine is still breaking in. New engines always, always, always use a little oil. Some more than others but one should check oil level in a new engine every 500-1000 miles or so.

After 3-5k, you should be good to go but it isn't a bad habit to check the oil once a month or so or every couple k or so.

I change my oil at the 2-3 green bars left on the dash. That point is usually 6 to 8 thousand miles on the engine so roughly twice the recommended time BMW recommends.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Absorbed was the word he used, but I think it is more that the oil coats the new engine components and as you say burns away.

So if we get an oil change before the 15k as BMW states is it part of the free maintenance or an additional service which we would have to pay for. (I think so)


----------

